# Help! Am I ovulating?



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

I am new to all of this fertility planning and ttc stuff. With DD, just when I was starting to think, maybe I should be tracking my cycle, I got pg (3 months after going off the pill). Go figure.









I'm getting antsy to start ttc again, but DD is only 8 months old and nursing almost exclusively. How do I know if I'm ovulating? I doubt I am, but I'd like to know for sure. What is the best, most reliable method of finding out?

Thanks for helping a clueless fertility newbie.


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

I'd check for fertile cervical mucous. But why not just try for the fun of it?


----------



## yvonnemlv (Jun 25, 2004)

I use a ferning method. It's a microscope 100x and I lick the slide every morning before eating&drinking and wait for it to dry. THen I take a peek. If I see lots of ferning then I know I am very fertile. I usually take a few OPK tests around this time to see if I have had the LH surge yet. (babyhopes dot com has these for good prices and the fertility microscope I speak of). I ovulated once around 10 months after birth of my son.. but no period. And just recently had my first period in january.. 17 months after birth.

Anyway, the ferning method allows me to track how my fertility is being affected by the nursing. My son was teething around the 17 months too, and I saw how that kept me from ovulating right away and it took another week. Kind of interesting to watch these patterns. We're currently trying to NOT conceive just yet. LOL.

Sorry for the rambling, I am tired. Son is teething, again! Heheh. Nursing marathon ahoy!
--Yvonne


----------

